# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Hydor Koralia Third Generation 7000 lph pump

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill gets to play with this smart-looking Koralia pump from Hydor.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

